# Looking to buy - Wonderful Working Line High Drive



## autigersfanjc (Dec 30, 2008)

For Schutzhund. Must have a strong pedigree and will be good for the sport of Schutzhund. Looking for male. Price range between $2500-$3500. Please if anyone know of any good honest breeders that could offer me a pup to these standards then please post with information regarding them. Preferably, Sable and or Black Red (Stock Coats)

Pleae advise.


Thanks!

Jason

p.s. Mods if this is in the wrong forum, please feel free to move it to the correct one. Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

People aren't allowed to advertise puppies for sale on this site. But they CAN PM you, so watch your PMs in case anyone replies.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Would you prefer a green dog? A young adult, old enough for prelims but still young enough for training? Or are you dead set on a puppy? A green dog will allow you to have a good idea of what you're buying as well as allow you some health checks whereas even the best breeder cannot guarantee health nor ability 100% All they can do is stack the deck in your favor.

You can find a great working line puppy for between $1200-$2000. There typically isn't a need to go higher than that; that price range is more for the German showline pups.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Also, it appears you already have at least 2 young males. Are you set up for yet ANOTHER puppy? Seems like it would be much easier to wait until your current boys are trained and have matured before getting another.


----------



## autigersfanjc (Dec 30, 2008)

A green would work in the price range you stated. If you could point me in the direction, i would appreciate the help. A puppy would be a 2nd option if no "green" dogs catch my interest.

Regards,

Jason


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Also, where are you located? You also might get more PM's if you say a little more about yourself, such as experience.


----------



## autigersfanjc (Dec 30, 2008)

Im from Ohio. I have been training dogs for 3 years. I've come to know alot since then. I have only owned the GSD breed. I study as much as i can about the breed whenever time permits. I go often to a Sch. club in my area to spectate there and try to learn from the more expereinced trainers. Alot to learn, i know. But we all started this way ...

Thats me in a nutshell.

Jason


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I like what I see at Wildhaus


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.vonlightgermanshepherds.us/

is this you????....these dogs look an awfully lot like yours....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm smelling something wierd - and it's not my cookies...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post916311


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think that if you are already spending time with a particular club, and have established relationships with the people that train there, then that club would be your best bet for recommendations. Those are the people that know you and your eventual goals.
I am not sure how much attention you're going to get from responsible breeders if you are busy breeding unregistered dogs, though. I am not meaning to bash you or be hurtful. But I do want to be honest.
Sheilah


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

This guy breeds UNREGISTERED dogs and also has a RESCUE with NO FAMILY HISTORY that he uses as a stud dog.
























Chris Wild is great, but I have a feeling she wouldn't sell to this guy.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMThis guy breeds UNREGISTERED dogs and also has a RESCUE with NO FAMILY HISTORY that he uses as a stud dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who we talking about?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/classifieds/64910.html

Put down your beer so you don't spit it out all over the monitor.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

MaxGunnar: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=930530&Main=73521


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If would be nice to hear from the OP regarding the original comments. Another thought regarding SCH training is the OP is taking a big chance going with a pup. In my experience, most do not make it, and end up as wonderful companion dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think anyone who puts up a website must understand that conclusions, right or wrong, will be drawn from that site.

Many people just jump into breeding to produce that "affordable pet" without understanding the dynamics of breeding, the fraternity of breeders and fanciers. Unfortunately, I don't believe that people want to consider how it appears to others when what they do is not within the acceptable realm of people who are serious about the breed and quality control. Loving your dogs and taking care of them, treating them well but still breeding them without a depth of knowledge is still going to be criticized. 

Lee


----------



## k1184 (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree with Lee!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i will recomend u contacting one of our trainers..VERY good source to getting EXACLTY what u want. the phone numbers are at the bottom of page. good luck!

http://www.kieferstahl.com/Home_Page.php

IMO that he is not going to be "soft" with u. he may tell u something that u dont want to hear and may not set u up with a pup. he's just an all out good "dog person" that only wants the best for u and the pup.


----------

